# What are your other talents?



## runnah (Jan 24, 2014)

We all know photography is a skill we all have. What else are you really good at?

I am a paid graphic/web designer and videographer.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

i cant list mine because they are all NSFW


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 24, 2014)

I sing and play the Sax.
I'm also super crafty and have a knack for getting screaming babies to take a nap.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 24, 2014)

I can play the accordion, but my wife hid it.


----------



## runnah (Jan 24, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> i cant list mine because they are all NSFW










?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > i cant list mine because they are all NSFW
> ...



I will post a picture later if i can convince my wife to take it.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I was gonna say I had way too many to list, but then I realized he said "talents," not "neuroses" so never mind. :lmao:

I am a Professional Nitpicker.  Well, seriously, in a way, I kinda am. I'm an editor/copy editor/grammar police officer by vocation, and, I think, by genetics.
I also write a bit, but don't have the self-esteem reserves to try to get published. 

I am also a speaker. I primarily do Christian women's events--retreats, conferences and the like. If I could do any job I wanted, without concerning myself with silly things like paying the bills, I'd travel the country doing women's retreats and photography.

Let's see. I also do calligraphy.  Or used to, anyway. Haven't had time for it in quite a few years, but I used to make pretty decent spending money from it.

But my primary talent is my razor-sharp wit. :lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 24, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I sing and play the Sax.
> I'm also super crafty and have a knack for getting screaming babies to take a nap.



kewl, I used to play in some pro/semipro bands as sax, clarinet and an odd silver pipe ... now i'm retired from that due to lack of time.  I play the guitar now as another hobby.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't much anymore, but I play the bass guitar.  Also played sax and piano when I was younger.  

At some point I need to dig the bass out and see if I can get some kind of cool picture of it.  Maybe a macro to show the dust on it


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2014)

I am an expert steelhead fisherman and custom lure designer and builder. I also make a pretty mean root beer float, and am no stranger to making chocolate milkshakes. I love to cook, and am a decent handgun shooter.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 24, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I don't much anymore, but I play the bass guitar.  Also played sax and piano when I was younger.
> 
> At some point I need to dig the bass out and see if I can get some kind of cool picture of it.  Maybe a macro to show the dust on it


I have 2 cheapo basses but with nice high-end flat wound strings on them.
world of a difference from those cheap consumer strings that make the fingers bleed to some nice high end stuff that you can play all day


----------



## leeroix (Jan 24, 2014)

Chef. Graphic Designer. Mechanic. Bartender.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm pretty good at piano.  

And woodworking:




A Stand by f_one_eight, on Flickr




The Yoke by f_one_eight, on Flickr



A pen made for Tommy Mac with wood he gave me from the USS Constitution:




The Writer by f_one_eight, on Flickr

And I'm currently teaching myself guitar (figured, with my piano bg it shouldn't be too hard).


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I don't much anymore, but I play the bass guitar. Also played sax and piano when I was younger.
> ...



Haaa!  Mine is a cheapo bass too.  A Yamaha BB1000.  One of the reasons I did not play guitar much was because I found the strings too thin.  Hated the way my palmolive soft fingers felt after playing a few chords of Purple Rain.

The consumer strings were really cool when you ran your fingernail across them the entire length of the neck (at least my kids thought it sounded cool).


----------



## mmaria (Jan 24, 2014)

hair cutting


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a retired general contractor. I have fathered 8 wonderful children. Built and designed my 2000 sq ft home, wife helped. Without hiring anyone Did the carpentry, electrical, plumbing, drywall,  flooring, tile.  Well all but the block work, and roofing.  I can roof, but I hate it.  I can also brag.   Thanks. Ed


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 24, 2014)

I recently mastered walking and chewing gum.  And at the same time, too!


----------



## Bossy (Jan 24, 2014)

I paint and build and do hair and sew.


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm an excellent whiner, complainer, criticizer, dreamer, and all-around PITA.  I used to be an architect with absolutely no people skills.  My other hobbies include remodeling, (this old house) cooking, shooting, writing, skiing, and of course, watching TV.   I've learned carpentry, masonry, electrical, plumbing, landscape gardening, tree work (professionally for over 10 years), painting, and just about every other kind of building trade that I need done.  I can't afford to hire it done, and (see above) cannot abide shoddy work done by the pros.


----------



## LakeFX (Jan 24, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I don't much anymore, but I play the bass guitar.  Also played sax and piano when I was younger.
> 
> At some point I need to dig the bass out and see if I can get some kind of cool picture of it.  Maybe a macro to show the dust on it



I just got back into playing a bit over a year ago. I have two decent basses that just feel great. 

I also coach and compete in fencing, play ultimate frisbee, cook, teach, and do a lot of database, programming, and GIS work.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 24, 2014)

I can play guitar, mandolin, a little bass. I tried singing but it took us a week to find the dog after that I quit. Oh, and I am a single digit handicap golfer.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 24, 2014)

I play fingerstyle acoustic guitar. I'm an avid reader. I'm learning to program Python.

Occupation-wise, I'm about to receive my bachelors in Accounting, and will be going to law school for tax law. So I know a good bit about taxes and accounting stuff.


----------



## paigew (Jan 24, 2014)

I am good with animals, I trained dogs for several years in obedience as well as doing dog grooming for over 10 years.  I taught myself to sew and I am a pretty good baker.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 24, 2014)

paigew said:


> I am good with animals, I trained dogs for several years in obedience as well as doing dog grooming for over 10 years.  I taught myself to sew and I am a pretty good baker.



I'm glad my fiancé can't bake. My sister can bake extremely well and my brother-in-law suffers the consequences


----------



## weepete (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to be a mechanical fitter making custom made parts so I can machine metal, plastics and wood to a very high standard given the right equipment. I can also turn my had to most practical things.

I'm a decent angler and can usually pull out some fish. I've built a couple of rods and I can tie flies pretty well though mostly I go sea fishing from the shore now. In the UK it's probably the most challenging, diverse and hardest to do IMO.

I make a mean bottle of homebrew wine and I do some excellent smoked chicken and my pulled pork is none too shabby either.

Oh, and I'm a third Dan in Shotokan Karate which I did for over 17 years so you could consider me pretty good at that though I switched styles a couple of years back and am more into Jujutsu (Japanese not BJJ) now


----------



## limr (Jan 24, 2014)

Lots of musicians here! I used to play piano and tried picking up the bass. Ended up learning the first two measures of "Smoke on the Water" (who didn't?) and shlepped that bass and amp three states before I finally gave it up. Haven't played the piano in more than 20 years. A piano is not so easy to shlep 

I was a bartender for a while and can still mix up a mean drink.  I'm still really accurate with my count pour, too. Latest thing is aged cocktails - currently cooking up a tea-infused Manhattan. I'm very good at cooking, passable at knitting, and reasonably skilled at doing my own car maintenance (oil, spark plugs, brakes...). 

Mostly, I'm good at language. I've been studying, teaching, or writing about language for almost 25 years. I don't speak another language fluently anymore because it's been 10 years since I've had to use anything other than English on a regular basis, so I've lost a lot of vocabulary. But I do pick up the essentials and a base for communication fairly quickly.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 24, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I sing and play the Sax.
> I'm also super crafty and have a knack for getting screaming babies to take a nap.



Wow.. what a coincidence - I really love... oh wait, you said Sax.. with an A.. ok, nevermind.. lol

Ok, I've got a few rather varied skill sets.  Professionally I do fraud detection, so I'm pretty good at rolling through thousands of financial transactions and finding stuff that's bogus.

As far as hobbies of the non-photographic variety, I really like to cook.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 24, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I am a retired general contractor. I have fathered 8 wonderful children. Built and designed my 2000 sq ft home, wife helped. Without hiring anyone Did the carpentry, electrical, plumbing, drywall,  flooring, tile.  Well all but the block work, and roofing.  I can roof, but I hate it.  I can also brag.   Thanks. Ed



Ok, and we'll be getting photographs of Casa De Hippy .. soon I hope?  Lol


----------



## limr (Jan 24, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I am a retired general contractor. I have fathered 8 wonderful children. Built and designed my 2000 sq ft home, wife helped. Without hiring anyone Did the carpentry, electrical, plumbing, drywall,  flooring, tile.  Well all but the block work, and roofing.  I can roof, but I hate it.  I can also brag.   Thanks. Ed



My father did the same with the house I grew up in. We lived across the street while he and his friends built the house. My brother helped a lot, too. I was just a toddler, but I do have vague memories of "helping." I'm sure I was also told to go away a lot


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 24, 2014)

I play banjo, fiddle and guitar, sing baritone, do leather and woodwork. I ran an industrial sewing machine for a living working as a Motion Picture studio 
Grip (local #80).


----------



## skieur (Jan 24, 2014)

Media text editor(news, scripts, etc.)  and translator.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 24, 2014)

My father did the same with the house I grew up in. We lived across the street while he and his friends built the house. My brother helped a lot, too. I was just a toddler, but I do have vague memories of "helping." I'm sure I was also told to go away a lot [/QUOTE]

When my youngest daughter was about 3, while working on the roof, of our home at the time.  I turned to see my baby standing next to me.  Rhea had claimed the ladder, to help dad. 
Your quote brought back a memory, that we both crack up at today.  She call a few times every week. Precious.  Ed
thank you Leonore


----------



## tecboy (Jan 24, 2014)

"I know Kung Fu!"  Just joking, LOL!!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I don't know how talented I am at it all, but my works in progress include....

Sewing

Cooking (okay, I'm pretty talented here, but don't really love to do it. I'm just a food snob who can't afford to pay for good food- so I'm stuck making it.)

Teaching (I homeschool my kiddos)

Tarot reading


Learning to play the cello is on my bucket list, but doesn't count yet!


----------



## limr (Jan 24, 2014)

> My father did the same with the house I grew up in. We lived across the street while he and his friends built the house. My brother helped a lot, too. I was just a toddler, but I do have vague memories of "helping." I'm sure I was also told to go away a lot





oldhippy said:


> When my youngest daughter was about 3, while working on the roof, of our home at the time.  I turned to see my baby standing next to me.  Rhea had claimed the ladder, to help dad.
> Your quote brought back a memory, that we both crack up at today.  She call a few times every week. Precious.  Ed
> thank you Leonore



Yup, that would have been me  (And I'm the youngest of 5) I always wanted to hang around when they were working. When I got older, my father let me do little things on cars or equipment he was working on, like tightening up bolts or handing him tools. Loved getting my hands dirty in an engine just like his were.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2014)

Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)

I make a bad-ass lockpick.

I make the best quesadilla you've ever had.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 24, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)  I make a bad-ass lockpick.  I make the best quesadilla you've ever had.


 do you share your recipes?!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 24, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)
> 
> I make a bad-ass lockpick.
> 
> I make the best quesadilla you've ever had.



any good veggie quesadilla ideas would be eternally  grateful . Thanks. Ed


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)  I make a bad-ass lockpick.  I make the best quesadilla you've ever had.
> ...


I don't use recipes for quesadillas (seriously).  I pretty much make it up as I go, and it always comes out awesome.

Experiment with different ... everything.  I can't even remember how many cheeses or meats I've used.  Always use fresh ingredients.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)
> ...


Sauteed mushrooms and onions (and probably jalapenos too) would be where I would start.  The cheese you use is a pretty big factor too...  Lately, I've really been liking Dubliner.  (Not a typical quesadilla cheese, but I love the flavor.)

edit
Maybe add some bell pepper too.  Not sauteed though - for the texture.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 24, 2014)

Never thought of it as a talent... built all my Harley's on the kitchen table, had a 1980 80ci shovel head on the table when I met my wife.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a decent shade-tree mechanic, I can turn larger bits of metal into smaller bits of metal with machine tools, and I'm not bad at home renovations.  

This:






became this:


----------



## tecboy (Jan 24, 2014)

I do charcoal drawing, oil painting, and computer art.  I fly rc helicopter and drive rc car.  I attend several writing groups to write some short stories.  I'm expert in Microsft Windows 8.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 24, 2014)

Talents: does being able to field an AR15 blind folded count? 

Anyhow, we deal in oil & gas as well as other investment opportunities. I've got a host of misc other talents as well, wrenched on a couple hotrods, spent some time in a circle track car and even have a CDL. I'm something of a rifleman, used to be an avid long distance shooter. I've just finished leadership training for the Boy Scouts and offered an Assistant Scout Leader position in our son's troop.


----------



## weepete (Jan 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> "I know Kung Fu!"



Oh, I know a bit of Wing Chun too but I'm not good at it. What style do you do


----------



## Tiller (Jan 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I'm a decent shade-tree mechanic, I can turn larger bits of metal into smaller bits of metal with machine tools, and I'm not bad at home renovations.  This:  became this:



I have an appreciation for handy men.

Wait a minute...


----------



## 407370 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a technical writer of 20 odd years standing. I work with all kinds of graphics and currently going through a 3D phase...

My secret superpower is to convince Apple users that they have been conned.


----------



## IByte (Jan 24, 2014)

weepete said:


> Oh, I know a bit of Wing Chun too but I'm not good at it. What style do you do



Krav Maga and boxing hence why my camera gear is still in its bag


----------



## weepete (Jan 24, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Talents: does being able to field an AR15 blind folded count?
> 
> I've just finished leadership training for the Boy Scouts and offered an Assistant Scout Leader position in our son's troop.



First, hell yeah and second "On my honor, I promise to do my best, to to my duty, to god, to the Queen, to help other people and keep the scouts law" lol, l still remember that. I had a ball in the scouts, but wee had a young leader, girls were allowed in, a trip to Finland and I learned to abseil without a harnesss and facing down. Needless to say essential life skills but we didn't go in for badges much.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 24, 2014)

weepete said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > "I know Kung Fu!"
> ...



I was just joking. lol!!!  I enjoy watching people perform martial art and watching Kung fu movies.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 24, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > Planes I work on don't crash.  (The model plane I've been working on lately has a bad habit of crashing into mountains in Afghanistan.)
> ...




Ok, this is the quick and dirty version that is pretty easy to make and doesn't require a lot of prep - if you want to get crazy an roast your own peppers, etc - you can, but for something you can throw together in a reasonable time frame with almost zero prep work you can get the ones that are already fire roasted and frankly it will save you a lot of time and most people can't tell the difference in taste anyway.

So, you'll need:

Seitan
A jar of fire roasted red peppers
a couple of cans of diced tomatoes (I like the fire roasted on these too)
sliced black olives
Avocado
Green onions
Sweet onions
sliced mushrooms
Monterey jack cheese
Olive Oil
Tortilla

Ok, take your seitan drain off the broth and throw it in a frying pan.  Add the roasted red peppers, add your chopped onions and mushrooms and drain the juice from the diced tomatoe cans into the frying pan but leave the diced tomatoes in the can, we'll use those later.  Heat over low to medium heat until you get a slow boil going, stir it often.  Then switch to low heat, cover and simmer for a bit - usually 5 to 10 minutes or so to give the Seitan a really nice flavor to it. If you like it a bit spicer add some green peppers to the mix as well.

In a second frying pan (preferably cast iron) add a light coating of olive oil (about half a teaspoon usually works well), use a medium to high heat and take your tortilla and fry it, flip it about ever 10 to 15 seconds till you get a nice brown on both sides and air pockets start forming in the tortilla.  Reduce the heat to low - Now take your Monterrey jack shredded cheese and put a thin layer over the top of the tortilla, then use a fork and put in another nice thin layer of your seitan/mushroom/onion/pepper concoction on top of the cheese, add your diced tomatoes fold your quesadilla over in half (just like an omelette) and cover the pan, give it a minute or two and the cheese will melt.

You can add the avocado in if you wish, I prefer mine on the side.  

And remember.. tell no one you got this from me.. lol

Oh, and for you non-vegetarian freaks - just change the word Seitan to Chicken.


----------



## weepete (Jan 24, 2014)

IByte said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I know a bit of Wing Chun too but I'm not good at it. What style do you do
> ...



Nice, I've always fancied trying Krav Maga, looks pretty similar to the style of Jujustu we do


----------



## limr (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, I'm impressed you're cooking with seitan. I love the stuff. Make my own, too, though I "cheat" and just buy the vital wheat gluten instead of trying to wash it out of the flour myself. Ain't nobody got time for that.

Can't wait to try this recipe!


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 24, 2014)

snowboarding
hockey
lots of outdoor/bush skills
I've planted over 1,000,000 trees


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 24, 2014)

My other talent is raising triplets.  I have no problem controlling 3 kids while some parents can't even control one.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> My other talent is raising triplets.  I have no problem controlling 3 kids while some parents can't even control one.


Gaff tape... amazing stuff!


----------



## TheCameraLady (Jan 24, 2014)

Theatre. I act and do some costume work. I plan on going to school for directing.


----------



## JClishe (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a technical specialist for a large software company by day, and training and competing in triathlons is my other time-sucking hobby.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife says my hobby is collecting expensive hobby's. I guess she's right if you consider motocross, scuba diving and bass fishing expensive&#8230;&#8230; :roll:


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to sew quite a bit, but it's been edged out by photography for many years.      Still keep the machine handy but it's mainly for repairs or redesigning stuff I don't like.   

I'm a pretty good cook, and love to bake.   Have had pretty fair vegetable gardens in the past, too!

I also have an eye for editing.  I mentally re-write things I read quite often - a quirk of mine, but I make them better.   :mrgreen:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 25, 2014)

I restore cameras for a living. I'm a tinkerer by nature. If it ain't broken, I shouldn't mess with it, but I'm going to anyway.  I was a semi-professional trumpet player (had a few paid jazz gigs, had an opportunity to practice with the Milwaukee symphony orchestra once) in a past life. I'm really, really good at being distracted too.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 25, 2014)

Vocalist (did the Anchorage Concert Chorus this season), violinist, conductor, music director, composer, arranger, barista, makeup artist, drag queen, and a pretty good LGBT community representative for my area! 

Oh, and I can cook like a god.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh and I cook... most proficient with Italian, French and Thia, my wife keeps pestering to make Thai peanut butter soup..


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Jan 25, 2014)

I do Taekwon-Do (3rd Degree) and teach it as well. I have around 100 students with around 10% now at black belt level. (have done Krav Maga and Wing Chun in the past too  )

For my day job I own a IT company who specialise in Sage accounts and CRM software.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

DanielLewis76 said:


> I do Taekwon-Do (3rd Degree)



Good on you Daniel, martial skills are highly under rated, never taught anyone other than the girls I've gone out with. My wife is skilled with baton, quarter staff and knife... ears, eyes, throat and groin are the targets when being assaulted, I bought a switch blade for her she keeps in her bra, iron fist is the style I pursue at this point, I'm 6' 4" 280lbs and like brute force and edged weapons.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 25, 2014)

I play bass and guitar too (bass mostly), I'm pretty decent at automotive mechanics and fabrication, and I like woodworking...

here's one of the bass guitars I designed and built:


















and my rocking chair I designed and built:


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

I spend my time alternating between being the Most Interesting Man in the World and being an International Man of Mystery. 
I used to act, played all racquet sports badly and had lots of other leisure time activities - fly-fishing, cycling, running, woodworking. 
(Before I retired I was employed at too many things to list; it sounds improbable.)
Now photography, reading voraciously and doing what my wife commands takes up most of my time.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 25, 2014)

Other talents...

Being extremely quick on the wit and still funny
Human copy machine
Can type 90+ words a min w/3 errors or less
Mechanically/Electrically inclined from cars to computers (currently an electrician for the O&G industry)
Badass vid gamer
Pretty good at road racing and gokarting
I can juggle and ride a unicycle at the same time

Currently working on motorcycle skills

Next is learning the guitar


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

I can smoke dope, chew rope, dance, france, romance, fight, fuc*, fart, chew the shi* and drive a truck. Been to Main, Spain and Spokane, two worlds fairs and three times around the world, I've even seen goats fuc* in the market place, but I've never seen any **** like this.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Other talents...
> 
> Being extremely quick on the wit and still funny
> Human copy machine
> ...



After reading the first talent, I am wondering if you are mistaken about the others also?

:smileys:


----------



## snowbear (Jan 25, 2014)

The usual - sit, beg, heel, lie down, roll over, play dead.

I enjoy cooking (I make a mean jambalaya), do a little drawing and painting, and make maps for the Fire-EMS Department.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 25, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> I can smoke dope, chew rope, fight, fuc*, fart, chew the shi* and drive a truck.



See, and here I'm thinking - what sort of story do you tell the cop that pulls you over at this point?  Well officer, you see the wife and I were out for a drive and we found this joint in the truck, well we got a little high and one thing lead to another and we started getting busy and...   oh, the rope?  Ok, well I can explain that.  No, really I can.  

Lol


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

Aloicious said:


>



Dude, that's awesome!


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> oh, the rope?  Ok, well I can explain that.  No, really I can.



LOL, explaining the rope is less of a problem than the whips.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 25, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> After reading the first talent, I am wondering if you are mistaken about the others also?  :smileys:



Hahaa! Touché sir.

There's other talents to list but my Wife is the only one that gets to benefits from those so I didn't bother listing them...


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Can type 90+ words a min w/3 errors or less



I can typo 60wpm.


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2014)

Other than bringing men to their knees...
I'm a rather good middle blocker/hitter (for my size and age) in women's 6's volleyball. I also have been playing doubles volleyball now for 16 years and play some mad defense.
I have some drawing skills. I used to design decorative flag for a local company. At one time I had about 25 designs that were being sold. =) (It was pretty cool to be driving down the street and see one of my flags out in front of someone's house.)
Patience!!! I manage a school that has about 100 kids, ages ranging from 6 weeks to 12 years old. Just yesterday I had a 4 year old tell me they were going to "kill my face". lol


----------



## kathyt (Jan 25, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I'm pretty good at piano.
> 
> And woodworking:
> 
> ...


I love guys who can play the piano. Just sayin'. I listened to it twice.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 25, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> My other talent is raising triplets.  I have no problem controlling 3 kids while some parents can't even control one.


First of all I am so glad you put your watermark on this, and second of all why did you clone out the strap that links the 3 of the girls together. We don't buy your BS Robin.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 25, 2014)

This is pretty fascinating.

Let's see, for me...

* I'm an author, working on my second book (nothing published yet, but some folks here have read this one.)
* I'm a seasoned IT guy. I know quite a bit about servers, storage, desktops, Windows, VMware, and automation.
* I'm a software developer.
* I'm a trumpet player.
* I can also play a little saxophone and a TINY bit of banjo.  I can also cheat and say that I can play baritone. 
* I can juggle.

I think that's it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 25, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> I play bass and guitar too (bass mostly), I'm pretty decent at automotive mechanics and fabrication, and I like woodworking...
> 
> here's one of the bass guitars I designed and built:
> 
> ...



My jaw literally dropped when I saw that bass. That's incredible. Absolutely gorgeous, and a really cool design.



I'm good at cooking too. I specialize in carbon and hockey puck steaks or undercooked chicken.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 25, 2014)

Im a Software Engineer by Day

I play bass too, a Shergold Marathon (1970s english model,  mine is the one in the wiki page at Shergold Marathon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia !)


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 25, 2014)

mishele said:


> Other than bringing men to their knees...



If there was ever a time for a photo,... 


PS: forgot to mention I've got a Black Belt in Taekowndo.


----------



## limr (Jan 25, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Can type 90+ words a min w/3 errors or less
> ...



I'm somewhere in between. Because I'm a fast reader and good writer, I was always a last-minute sort of a student in college. Doing countless research papers at the last minute makes one a good typist 

I'm also good at accents. You should hear me tell a dirty joke with an Irish accent


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 25, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm somewhere in between. Because I'm a fast reader and good writer, I was always a last-minute sort of a student in college. Doing countless research papers at the last minute makes one a good typist



Yeah, if I could read faster I could type faster... But I can't.


----------



## Newtricks (Jan 25, 2014)

limr said:


> You should hear me tell a dirty joke with an Irish accent



Here's my favorite joke... An Irishman walked out of a bar.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 25, 2014)

Aside from photography, I dabble at painting [watercolors & acrylic] as well as working with pastels. I also like to make teddy bears and rag dolls; and even though I hate to cook, I enjoy collecting cookbooks for their cover art.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 25, 2014)

I've played basketball at a competitive level for almost 2 decades. Fitness and health interests me. I'm a professional videographer, social media specialist, and web designer. I also dabble in graphic design.


----------



## mmaria (Jan 25, 2014)

I've just fixed a toilet tank.

Does that count as a talent?    :er:


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 25, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks! its super comfy too. 



minicoop1985 said:


> My jaw literally dropped when I saw that bass. That's incredible. Absolutely gorgeous, and a really cool design.



Thanks! yeah it was a lot of fun to build, its hard to see in the pics but its also a little thinner than a regular production bass, and surprisingly light considering its made of solid exotic hardwoods.


----------



## JerryVenz (Jan 25, 2014)

Professional portrait photography and fine-art nature photography these days mixed with REAL shooting--hand guns, "assault rifles" and reloading of ammo for same.

First career was as a factory-trained motorcycle mechanic ( Kawasaki, Yamaha, Suzuki ) with non-professional road racing (AFM) and drag racing (NHRA) on most of the tracks in California.

Currently writing a book on photography aimed at photographers wanting to really upgrade lighting skills.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 25, 2014)

My other talents are CAD and 3D printing...


----------



## shefjr (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow! There are a lot of talented people here! 

The only thing I would say I'm talented at is masonry. My dad has had me out since I was nine working on job sites.
I really enjoy hard work and seeing all of the different buildings that I have done. 
I enjoy most facets of construction. 
My other hobbies are scuba diving (which don't get to do often enough), shooting (I own an ar15&glock26), rescue (high angle, auto accident extrication and S&R) all volunteer, and wood working.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 25, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> I've played basketball at a competitive level for almost 2 decades. Fitness and health interests me. I'm a professional videographer, social media specialist, and web designer. I also dabble in graphic design.


You forgot swimsuit model.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> My other talents are CAD and 3D printing...




do you cast from these plastic patterns?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I've just fixed a toilet tank.
> 
> Does that count as a talent?    :er:



If you didn't use duct tape then yes, that counts as a talent.. lol


----------



## manicmike (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm pretty good at basketball. I was better before I blew my knee up. I was even thinking about playing college ball. 

I'm also pretty good at drawing cartoons. Japanese style mainly.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 25, 2014)

Another amateur musician here -- since my wife asks me to please stop after about 30 minutes I'm not too sure it's a talent.

But I do hold a patent on weapons-grade encryption technology, can't say much more or the NSA will have to shut TPF down.

Joe


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Talent is where you find it i guess. 
what can I say.....I like bananas. Should have gotten bigger ones though. 
(please excuse the horrible cell phone selfie...man, they are harder to take than I thought)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Talent is where you find it i guess.
> what can I say.....I like bananas. Should have gotten bigger ones though.
> (please excuse the horrible cell phone selfie...man, they are harder to take than I thought)
> 
> View attachment 65308



NOT what I normally think of as a guy's talent, but...


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Talent is where you find it i guess.
> ...


I think I'm turned on...but I'm not sure. lol


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

mishele said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



don't be jelly.


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2014)

I need video proof that you took it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 25, 2014)

I play guitar pretty well. I'm 51 and I picked it up at age 15. I played professionally for a time after retiring from the Navy.

I'm pretty good with a bow (archery), and also a pistol. When I was a military cop, we had to go through a "combat firearms" course with a Beretta 9mm. Highest possible score on the course was a 240. I scored a 237. Only one guy in a class of 19 scored higher with a 238. I can also drive very, very well. The FBI (or maybe it was NIS) used to run an offensive driving course (not sure if they still do). That was fun, and truly gives you a fresh new perspective on how to effectively drive a motor vehicle.

I can handle my own on a dartboard and a pool table. I used to be damn good at foosball, but those talents have waned significantly. I can also catch popcorn in my mouth with frightening regularity...


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 25, 2014)

mmaria said:


> hair cutting



Oh, I can do that, too.

























I just really suck at it...


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I play guitar pretty well. I'm 51 and I picked it up at age 15. I played professionally for a time after retiring from the Navy.
> 
> I'm pretty good with a bow (archery), and also a pistol. When I was a military cop, we had to go through a "combat firearms" course with a Beretta 9mm. Highest possible score on the course was a 240. I scored a 237. Only one guy in a class of 19 scored higher with a 238. I can also drive very, very well. The FBI (or maybe it was NIS) used to run an offensive driving course (not sure if they still do). That was fun, and truly gives you a fresh new perspective on how to effectively drive a motor vehicle.
> 
> I can handle my own on a dartboard and a pool table. I used to be damn good at foosball, but those talents have waned significantly. I can also catch popcorn in my mouth with frightening regularity...



I am also a bit of a pool shark...hehe I have a 9ft table in my basement, so when I hit people up to play at a bar with a 7 or 8 footer, I kickass.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 25, 2014)

I am feeling a little inadequate now.  Can I add more stuff?   I played varsity basketball as a sophomore and one league mvp.  Now, I feel better.

And, I may even let my wife dress me up in drag and share a picture with you crazy people.  So there.


----------



## mishele (Jan 25, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> And, I may even let my wife dress me up in drag and share a picture with you crazy people.  So there.


Let's get this party started!! WOOT!!


----------



## limr (Jan 25, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I am feeling a little inadequate now.  Can I add more stuff?   I played varsity basketball as a sophomore and one league mvp.  Now, I feel better.
> 
> And, I may even let my wife dress me up in drag and share a picture with you crazy people.  So there.



PICTURES!

Here's a talent I'm sure everyone will be envious of: I can kill a plant like nobody's business. I have the polar opposite of a green thumb, whatever the polar opposite of green is. 

Seriously. I've killed cactii.


----------



## JClishe (Jan 25, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Talent is where you find it i guess.
> what can I say.....I like bananas. Should have gotten bigger ones though.
> (please excuse the horrible cell phone selfie...man, they are harder to take than I thought)
> 
> View attachment 65308



How did you figure out you can deep throat a banana?

Wait, nevermind, don't answer that.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 25, 2014)

Old business card...H.A.H. Stands for Hire A Hippy. Was my company name

Took the phone number off, as it was expired.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 25, 2014)

limr said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I am feeling a little inadequate now.  Can I add more stuff?   I played varsity basketball as a sophomore and one league mvp.  Now, I feel better.
> ...



That's nothing . . . I've killed bamboo and PLASTIC plants.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 25, 2014)

Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language..... 



ldman::Joker::crazy:


----------



## limr (Jan 25, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language.....
> View attachment 65319
> 
> ldman::Joker::crazy:





HOW CAN I LIKE THIS A THOUSAND MORE TIMES???


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 25, 2014)

That which has been seen cannot be unseen...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> That which has been seen cannot be unseen...


  Sorry Bro.  I know I should have done my legs but I ran out of time.


----------



## snerd (Jan 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language.....
> View attachment 65319
> 
> ldman::Joker::crazy:



You, sir, have terrible trigger control. Get your booger-hook off the bang switch!!!


----------



## baturn (Jan 26, 2014)

I am reasonably skilful at avoiding questions like, " what are your other talents?"


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> We all know photography is a skill we all have. What else are you really good at?  I am a paid graphic/web designer and videographer.



Any links to some portfolios or work? I would love to see


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> Other than bringing men to their knees...
> I'm a rather good middle blocker/hitter (for my size and age) in women's 6's volleyball. I also have been playing doubles volleyball now for 16 years and play some mad defense.
> I have some drawing skills. I used to design decorative flag for a local company. At one time I had about 25 designs that were being sold. =) (It was pretty cool to be driving down the street and see one of my flags out in front of someone's house.)
> Patience!!! I manage a school that has about 100 kids, ages ranging from 6 weeks to 12 years old. Just yesterday I had a 4 year old tell me they were going to "kill my face". lol



*falls to knees*


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 26, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Talent is where you find it i guess.
> what can I say.....I like bananas. Should have gotten bigger ones though.
> (please excuse the horrible cell phone selfie...man, they are harder to take than I thought)
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=65308"/>



Oh my wut


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 26, 2014)

My other talents? I'm sort of a jack of all trades. Whether you consider the things I've dabbled in (and gotten adequate in) talents, is up to you. 

I play guitar (electric and acoustic).
I play keyboard/piano.
I attempt to sing (with aforementioned instruments)... www.Youtube.com/DGCrescendo
I've drawn all my life - www.Garaladin.Deviantart.com/gallery
I write (have written one book (unpublished) and working on two others)
I write slam poetry
I'm pretty BA when it comes to video games
I'm now starting to try modeling... Pics to come soon...
I do a bit of magic (one kind for kids, one for the ladies)
I've dabbled in graphic design
I used to do a bit of coding (Basic, C++, Java)
And probably a ton of other things I'm forgetting to mention xD


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow some impressive skills here. I'm jealous of anyone who can cook. 

Im in pretty good at cycling, like the 200+ mi races. 
Martial arts for 10 years till I blew my knee. 
Mountaineering and travel whenever possible. 
Working on a guide book.
pretty darn good at engineering and if you fly I likely had some input on that plane at some point. Specialize in fuel systems and jet engines. Got to work on the PW1000G which was awesome. 
Inventing, 4 provisional patent applications in just the last 3 months. Worked on a project that made the cover of popular mechanics and gave a presentation at Johns Hopkins once. 
Have started 3 businesses, it looks like one of them might actually even be profitable!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language.....
> View attachment 65319
> 
> ldman::Joker::crazy:


LMAO!!!!!! I think I just peed my pants!!!!!!!  What has this forum done to poor little jaca?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 26, 2014)

There's a bunch of talent up in here.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 26, 2014)

kathyt said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language.....
> ...



TPF's fault.  All the bickering about cannons and the new TPF gun laws.....I have to save the forum and it's members.  NEVER FEAR...SUPERFREAK IS HERE!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> Wow some impressive skills here. I'm jealous of anyone who can cook.  Im in pretty good at cycling, like the 200+ mi races. Martial arts for 10 years till I blew my knee. Mountaineering and travel whenever possible. Working on a guide book. pretty darn good at engineering and if you fly I likely had some input on that plane at some point. Specialize in fuel systems and jet engines. Got to work on the PW1000G which was awesome. Inventing, 4 provisional patent applications in just the last 3 months. Worked on a project that made the cover of popular mechanics and gave a presentation at Johns Hopkins once. Have started 3 businesses, it looks like one of them might actually even be profitable!



Psh...Smart people. Who needs 'em.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 26, 2014)

I am in the natural gas industry. Specifically, I am a service technician, and I work on the distribution system that supplies natural gas to both residential and commercial customers.

I have pretty much enjoyed my career, but now I am looking forward to retirement before this years end.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 26, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> I am in the natural gas industry.



Woooo.
I think I might have been in an elevator with you once.
You were the one who had an innocent look on your face.
I got off 4 floors early because of you and have been afraid to be on an elevator since.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 26, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> I am in the natural gas industry. Specifically, I am a service technician, and I work on the distribution system that supplies natural gas to both residential and commercial customers.
> 
> I have pretty much enjoyed my career, but now I am looking forward to retirement before this years end.






I'm in the propane industry and I'm hating life right now.  The supply snafu is going to be the death of me.

Right now my other talent is not getting killed by customers.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 26, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Woooo.
> I think I might have been in an elevator with you once.
> You were the one who had an innocent look on your face.
> I got off 4 floors early because of you and have been afraid to be on an elevator since.



I remember that! It was so funny, watching you in distress. 

I LMAO when you got off!


----------



## ratssass (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## baturn (Jan 26, 2014)

Having now read this entire thread, it occurs to me that some of the most talented people on here are also, to a greater or lesser degree, a little nuts.


----------



## limr (Jan 26, 2014)

baturn said:


> Having now read this entire thread, it occurs to me that some of the most talented people on here are also, to a greater or lesser degree, a little nuts.



That's often the way it goes


----------



## kathyt (Jan 26, 2014)

ratssass said:


>


I cant look at this picture anymore!!!!!! I am just picturing the misses laughing her a** off in the background trying to get the shot. I would have been rolling on the floor laughing. For real.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 26, 2014)

i'd like to see the rest of the series........where he's really "workin' the camera"  lol


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 26, 2014)

Well? I rescue snakes. In the 5 years I've been doing this I have rescued a few hundred snakes, both venomous & non venomous. They are removed & released out of harms way. Only been bitten once,    by a harmless Black Rat snake. I'm 3/4 the way done the first draft of a book called " Snake Savers" " Rescuing snakes from people"


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 26, 2014)

All the talent .. but no one that cooks BACON  really wel ???


Mish .. like that avatar (again)  :lmao:


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 26, 2014)

kathyt said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Kathy you have no idea!!!!!  I don't know which was funnier trying to take a picture without shaking or now looking at the pictures and trying to figure out who this imposter is?  lol but on a side note - he has good legs for orange fish net stockings dontcha think? :heart::twisted:   He may need to be  for putting this up here lol!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 26, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > ratssass said:
> ...



You poor sweet woman. There is help.  Lol.  Ed


----------



## limr (Jan 26, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > ratssass said:
> ...



You both rock.

That is all.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 26, 2014)

I just keep thinking of things like "We The People.....",and "Peoples Exhibit...." when I see it.........still lmao!!!


----------



## mishele (Jan 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Now this takes talent.  BAMMMM  How ya like me now MICH?  I really really really wanted to post the Rick James Dave Chapelle video but the language.....
> View attachment 65319
> 
> ldman::Joker::crazy:


This is now my new background!! lol


----------



## bribrius (Jan 26, 2014)

totally biased thread. Just in the title it assumes i have some talent. And the reference to "other" and being on a photography forum reflects a insistence that i have some sort of photography talent.
Where as, one could have no talents at all. Very misleading thread.


----------



## mishele (Jan 26, 2014)

Who wants to have an inherent talent vs. skill debate?!!!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 26, 2014)

mishele said:


> Who wants to have an inherent talent vs. skill debate?!!!



The woman in your avatar inherited some pretty big...talents.


----------



## cmarie87 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am a crafty person. I like to sew. A lot! I used to have a little business on the side designing and selling girly dresses. I did not like the business part of it, so I resigned to making them as gifts for friends and family with little girls (and my own girls!) 

I am also a pretty awesome shot (handguns, as opposed to cameras!) I out-carry my husband, much to his dismay. I have joined a ladies shooting club (A Girl & A Gun), where I enjoy weekly trigger therapy with other ladies in the group. Much fun!


----------



## bribrius (Jan 26, 2014)

cmarie87 said:


> I am a crafty person. I like to sew. A lot! I used to have a little business on the side designing and selling girly dresses. I did not like the business part of it, so I resigned to making them as gifts for friends and family with little girls (and my own girls!)
> 
> I am also a pretty awesome shot (handguns, as opposed to cameras!) I out-carry my husband, much to his dismay. I have joined a ladies shooting club (A Girl & A Gun), where I enjoy weekly trigger therapy with other ladies in the group. Much fun!


girls love guns. i have a decent collection, i was into shooting for quite a while. wife would go with me sometimes she is a pretty good shot with a couple of the .40 s and 9s probably better than me. i told her i was considering selling some of them off and she was like "no. you will regret it later." then she added "and i like some of them". i used to be really into it. Last time i went shooting though was because SHE wanted me to bring her. Course, i never renewed my club and range membership since i wasn't really using it much. so we had to track out into the woods. 


lmao


----------



## NedM (Jan 26, 2014)

Other talents? HAH! That's funny.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 26, 2014)

ratssass said:


>


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 26, 2014)

ratssass said:


> i'd like to see the rest of the series........where he's really "workin' the camera"  lol



Goodness gracious.  I already had to do some major cloning and healing.  I became expert at PS overnight.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 26, 2014)

baturn said:


> Having now read this entire thread, it occurs to me that some of the most talented people on here are also, to a greater or lesser degree, a little nuts.



Seriously,  I don't know what's wrong with these people.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to see the rest of the series........where he's really "workin' the camera"  lol
> ...



....uh-huh,yeah......whatever....         that's SOOC!!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 26, 2014)

ratssass said:


> i'd like to see the rest of the series........where he's really "workin' the camera"  lol




The rest were edited and omitted for obvious reasons   NSF for anyone lol


----------



## bribrius (Jan 26, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Having now read this entire thread, it occurs to me that some of the most talented people on here are also, to a greater or lesser degree, a little nuts.
> ...


I've been wondering that ever since i came across this forum. i just kind of hush up and play along though...


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2014)

Good grief did this get sidetracked.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> Good grief did this get sidetracked.


Loving the avatar. I wonder if jaca would let me use his package for my avatar? I will ask the misses. I like her better anyways.


----------



## runnah (Jan 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> View attachment 65319



Nominated for POTM.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2014)

My other talents - singing, driving (racing), golf.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 28, 2014)

kathyt said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Good grief did this get sidetracked.
> ...




Kathy consider the package yours to play with&#8230;&#8230;um I mean yours to show,,,,,,,um yours to do with as you wish&#8230;&#8230;lol :smileys:


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Kathy consider the package yours to play with&hellip;&hellip;um I mean yours to show,,,,,,,um yours to do with as you wish&hellip;&hellip;lol :smileys:



Well now this just got interesting.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been told I'm the biggest assh*le some people have ever met and Golf, I'm a 10 handicap.


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> I've been told I'm the biggest assh*le some people have ever met and Golf, I'm a 10 handicap.



Don't you mean M@sshole? We wouldn't want to give @ssholes a bad name!   

Ps use a turn signal every now and then.


----------



## falcontertomt (Jan 30, 2014)

I have too many hobbies, that is totally a talent.
Professionally I am a Systems Admin 

Beyond taking bad pictures....

I am a falconer (despite spelling my username wrong), I also work with several wildlife educators, and rehabilitators.
I do medieval re-enactment (a really fancy way to say I dress up in armor and hit people with sticks)
I make armor for said hobby (metal and leather)
I also do some geeky things like play tabletop RPG games, and miniature wargaming.
I also play the doumbek for a local belly dance group.


....and a bajillion other things, like making up German words, and yes that takes talent.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm a gamer.  I play Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat tournaments.  What, never heard of these titles?  You better start hanging with little kids and playing video games!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 30, 2014)

falcontertomt said:


> I have too many hobbies, that is totally a talent.
> Professionally I am a Systems Admin
> 
> Beyond taking bad pictures....
> ...




Sounds like we would get along    I did belegarth for years, never could afford SCA.


----------



## falcontertomt (Jan 30, 2014)

I started in fantasy larp, then after high school, I switched to the SCA, because I was turning into the old man hanging out with a bunch of teenagers, and that was creepy.


----------

